# P0014&P0011 are exhaust camshaft solenoid and intake camshaft solenoid same? Kindly help



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

Mohammad Abdulkhalik said:


> Dear All
> I have 2010 Chevrolet Cruze 1.8 and just got the check engine light on with two codes P0014&P0011. After some reading I got to know that this is related to camshaft solenoid and I have to change them. I found that exhaust camshaft solenoid part number is 55567050 and I decided to change both exhaust and intake camshaft solenoid but I am not sure if they are both same or different. Kindly advise and much appreciated.
> 
> thanks


I think there are two instances of the same part. gmpartsdirect.com shows only the one part, 55567050 , in their drawing. They do not show separate parts for each side.

Chliton's online shows two solenoids sharing the same label, implying both are the same. BTW, the torque spec is 6 N·m (53 lb in) .

I used 2011 for the model year. When I enter 2010, I get no Cruze parts or no repair info.

HTH.

Doug










.


----------



## Mohammad Abdulkhalik (Dec 19, 2019)

plano-doug said:


> I think there are two instances of the same part. gmpartsdirect.com shows only the one part, 55567050 , in their drawing. They do not show separate parts for each side.
> 
> Chliton's online shows two solenoids sharing the same label, implying both are the same. BTW, the torque spec is 6 N·m (53 lb in) .
> 
> ...


Thanks Doug for your reply
So it means exhaust and intake camshaft solenoid are same, it's same part that can use on both sides?
Based on the diagram that you shared what is part no.3?


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

Mohammad Abdulkhalik said:


> Thanks Doug for your reply
> So it means exhaust and intake camshaft solenoid are same, it's same part that can use on both sides?
> Based on the diagram that you shared what is part no.3?


In the link I posted, they only list that one part number you posted, 55567050 . So, yes, my take is that the same solenoid is used on both cams.

Doug

.


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

Mohammad Abdulkhalik said:


> Based on the diagram that you shared what is part no.3?



1 Camshaft Position Actuator Solenoid Valve Bolt (Qty: 2)

2 Camshaft Position Actuator Solenoid Valve (Qty: 2)

3 Camshaft Position Actuator Solenoid Valve Seal (Qty: 2)​
Seal. I suspect that's included with the solenoid.

Doug

.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Yup - same issue more than likely same part.

A *P0014* DTC trouble code may be caused by one or more of the following: 

Incorrect camshaft timing 
Wiring problems (harness/wiring) in intake timing control valve control solenoid system 
Continuous oil flow to VCT piston chamber 
Failed timing valve control solenoid (stuck open)
Read more at: Code P0014 "B" Camshaft Position - Timing Over-Advanced or System Performance (Bank 1)


A *P0011* DTC trouble code may be caused by one or more of the following: 

Incorrect camshaft timing 
Wiring problems (harness/wiring) in intake timing control valve control solenoid system 
Continuous oil flow to VCT piston chamber 
Failed timing valve control solenoid (stuck open)
Read more at: Code P0011 "A" Camshaft Position - Timing Over-Advanced or System Performance (Bank 1)

Also if you in fact have a Model Year 2010 and not a MY 11 manufactured in 2010, it is possible the part numbers are different as it was probably not manufactured in the US.


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

Blasirl said:


> Also if you in fact have a *Model Year 2010* and not a MY 11 manufactured in 2010, it is possible the part numbers are different as it was probably not manufactured in the US.



This ^

Doug

.


----------



## CAS (Jun 4, 2019)

plano-doug said:


> I think there are two instances of the same part. gmpartsdirect.com shows only the one part, 55567050 , in their drawing. They do not show separate parts for each side.
> 
> Chliton's online shows two solenoids sharing the same label, implying both are the same. BTW, the torque spec is 6 N·m (53 lb in) .
> 
> ...


Yes there the same . Change your oil first with the correct viscosity.


----------

